

Black Hats, Grey Hairs - jkuria
http://www.economist.com/node/21525372

======
civilian
Ehhh... I am surprisingly unimpressed with this article. I'm an Economist
subscriber, but I don't feel like they captured the intricacies of the
situation. I know that's a lot to ask for a brief article, but it kind of made
them sound like a pro-government bulletin board.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
My thoughts exactly. Without any real reporting of why these hacktivists are
doing this (beyond the lulz), it comes across one-sided.

